# looking for broadband dongle for travelling in europe



## griff212 (13 Jul 2012)

Hi

Does anyone know if the service providers like vodafone etc charge extra for buying one of their dongle i.e 10 gig allowance a month 3g dongle and using it abroad?

I have moved job and i'll be required to do some travelling and will need broadband whilst away.

Can anyone also give some advice on a mobile package when one is travelling.I know the roaming rates vary but can anyone give some advise on the best package available. I.E 3 days in europe , 2 days in ireland

Thanks


----------



## Woodie (13 Jul 2012)

Absolutely depends on where you are going.  Most of the operators offer a package that will include UK.  Three have a like home package is great if you are going to UK, Italy, Austria, Denmark and Sweden which allows you use your credit in those countries (if attached to Three network).  Vodafone is more widespread network wise but it is 2€ per day for 50Mb.  O2 also offer bundles like 50€ per month for 500Mb.  Its all a bit stingy and certainly don't even think you can stream.  I really don't know of  anything that you could call Europe wide easy mobile broadband roaming available currently.  

If you can find wireless hotspots you'll find it easier and cheaper.  Otherwise get a local sim in the countries you are visiting and use it in an unlocked dongle.


----------



## so-crates (14 Jul 2012)

I use 3 and have used it happily with no extra charges in Sweden, the UK and Italy. I haven't used it in other countries as I can't roam like home so generally I use wifi hotspots though clearly they are not ideal if you need to use it intensively. Public libraries are frequently good places to find free wifi and it is a frequent offering in cafes. Also if you are travelling for work you could try staying in hotels with the Carlson group (Radisson etc) as they do decent free wifi as standard for guests (no affiliation), alternatively negotiate a deal with hotels if you stay regularly.


----------



## serotoninsid (14 Jul 2012)

so-crates said:


> Also if you are travelling for work you could try staying in hotels with the Carlson group (Radisson etc) as they do decent free wifi as standard for guests (no affiliation), alternatively negotiate a deal with hotels if you stay regularly.


It's a poor hotel these days  that doesn't offer free wifi access.  Have had a few different occasions to travel to a couple of different locations in eastern europe this year - staying in adequate but modest hotels.  All of them offered free wifi which functioned just fine.


----------



## so-crates (14 Jul 2012)

Good point though I would amend your point to day it is a rich hotel that doesn't offer it! Holiday Inns don't seem to nor do Marriott group hotels.


----------



## serotoninsid (14 Jul 2012)

so-crates said:


> Holiday Inns don't seem to nor do Marriott group hotels.


That's pathetic if that's the case.  I was staying in 3 star independent hotels @ €25/night - and they all had it!


----------



## so-crates (14 Jul 2012)

serotoninsid said:


> That's pathetic if that's the case.  I was staying in 3 star independent hotels @ €25/night - and they all had it!



Tis indeed  One more up for the independents. If you think it is bad that it is not offered as a matter of course you should check the rates some hotels feel justified in charging!


----------



## Woodie (14 Jul 2012)

so-crates said:


> Good point though I would amend your point to day it is a rich hotel that doesn't offer it! Holiday Inns don't seem to nor do Marriott group hotels.


+ that.  Just stayed in Marriott in Italy and the WiFi was  Eur9 per day!  Had a 3 dongle though but the speed and service has deteriorated  severely in the area I was staying in the last 12 months typically 0.5mbps in evening so not unlike many of Ireland.  I guess Three packages are just attracting too many users.


----------

